# Just restarted phone, now in bootloop?



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay I was gonna flash the axoim/aokp hybrid but before I could backup everything, my phone got caught in a bootloop. Tried the old backup but no luck. What's next?


----------



## bryannh (Jun 30, 2011)

factory reset in cwm?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

bryannh said:


> factory reset in cwm?


Don't think that will help if restoring didn't do anything. May need to flash it back to stock and start again.

One option is to do it with fastboot and the factory images google provides:

http://code.google.c...xus/images.html

Need to know what caused the bootloop though to really know the issue.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> Don't think that will help if restoring didn't do anything. May need to flash it back to stock and start again.
> 
> One option is to do it with fastboot and the factory images google provides:
> 
> ...


If recovery is accessible then there should be zero need for that.

Have you tried wiping data and /system then installing a new rom?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Do we have a tar I can flash in Odin?



Burncycle said:


> If she can get into recovery then there should be zero need for that.
> 
> Have you tried wiping data and /system then installing a new rom?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I can get into recovery and fastboot no problem, but honestly I've never used adb and that's the only I can think of right now. I'd need to push the new rom to my sd since it wasn't on there, no idea how


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Do we have a tar I can flash in Odin?
> 
> I can get into recovery and fastboot no problem, but honestly I've never used adb and that's the only I can think of right now. I'd need to push the new rom to my sd since it wasn't on there, no idea how


Well there is an Odin floating around here somewhere I believe. There is always time to learn adb and fastboot though 

adb push C:romname /sdcard is all that you should have to do!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Well there is an Odin floating around here somewhere I believe. There is always time to learn adb and fastboot though
> 
> adb push C: /sdcard	is all that you should have to do!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Okay I'll give it a try! haha

Where does the file have to be if I want to push it?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Okay I'll give it a try! haha


Look at my edit for some reason it wouldn't let me put C: rom.zip

Double eidit. It won't let me out a backslash when I edit my post, but there should be one right after C:
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

adb reboot bootloader
fastboot flash bootloader bootloader-toro-primekk15.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio radio-toro-i515.ek02.img
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma-toro-i515.ek05.img (Note: This one takes a couple minutes. Be patient)
fastboot reboot-bootloader
fastboot -w update image-mysid-icl53f.zip

is all that's needed from the link I had above after you unzip it.

Or more detailed instructions here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13819-how-to-return-to-factory-state-unroot-and-relock/

Just don't relock the bootloader obviously.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I have the zip on my desktop? Gonna try this first, yarly lol can't lose my music yettttt


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Put the file anywhere you can navigate to. In this case I usually just put it right in the main directory of my C drive so I have to type less haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Here's the Odin .tar, you'll have to get Odin itself elsewhere though

http://min.us/mbpseAX5uz

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Can I have the zip on my desktop? Gonna try this first, yarly lol can't lose my music yettttt


Flashing it shouldn't mess with your sdcard partition, just /data, /system, /boot and such. Obviously try whatever you're more comfortable with first of course.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Trying it the toolkit way...I get this

Oh duh cuz I'm in fastboot......


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Trying it the toolkit way...I get this
> 
> Oh duh cuz I'm in fastboot......


Haha. May want to try clockwork









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Burncycle said:


> Haha. May want to try clockwork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I still need to put it on my sd for it to work in clockwork right? Haha this is so frustrating









I mean, cuz right now I can't get past the bootloop screen.

I can get into: bootloader and clockwork


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Well I still need to put it on my sd for it to work in clockwork right? Haha this is so frustrating
> 
> I mean, cuz right now I can't get past the bootloop screen.
> 
> I can get into: bootloader and clockwork


You boot into clockwork recovery first, then push the file while in recovery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Well I still need to put it on my sd for it to work in clockwork right? Haha this is so frustrating
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can get into clockwork, you can just mount your sdcard partition from there and stick it on it from your PC. The sdcard will show up shortly after you select the option to mount it from clockwork.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> If you can get into clockwork, you can just mount your sdcard partition from there and stick it on it from your PC. The sdcard will show up shortly after you select the option to mount it from clockwork.


You can do that now? I remember it not working when we first got recovery on this phone. Guess I'm a little behind on features haha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

yarly said:


> If you can get into clockwork, you can just mount your sdcard partition from there and stick it on it from your PC. The sdcard will show up shortly after you select the option to mount it from clockwork.


I wish...unable to open ums lunfile?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

GOT IT TO THE SD!!! 

Thanks everybody...just gonna go on a massive liking spree...hold on!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> GOT IT TO THE SD!!!
> 
> Thanks everybody...just gonna go on a massive liking spree...hold on!


Nice! Glad you got that part working lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Still have to boot the phone...wiping data now. Crossing fingers


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> I wish...unable to open ums lunfile?


Hmm...well I guess it can't yet (from what I said above or you don't have the latest non touch recovery). Maybe try pushing it via adb while in recovery

adb push yourUpdateFile.zip /mnt/sdcard/

if that doesnt work, try enabling ums mode

adb shell /system/bin/sdutil ums enable 

adb shell mount /sdcard

adb push yourUpdateFile.zip /mnt/sdcard/

and then to disable:

adb shell /system/bin/sdutil ums disable


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks everybody!

Kinda wish I could have done a TB but oh well...at least it's working. Where are mounts/storage again in settings? It's been a while lol


----------



## samsuck (Jul 5, 2011)

Mounts/Storage is in Recovery.

To push to the our "sd card" , you have to mount data.

/data/media is actually your internal SD card.

adb push nameofrom.zip /data/media

For some reason on my phone, if I push to /sdcard/ even though it shows as successful, i can never find what i pushed on the phone.

Only when I push to /data/media, and then I can the files in recovery (pushing zip files of course)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I meant so my pc recognizes it...for some reason it's not showing up with the usb in. Everything's working*


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I meant so my pc recognizes it...for some reason it's not showing up with the usb in. Everything's working*


Try using a different usb port. Mine changes every day on which one it likes.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Doyy yeah that was the problem lol


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Settings, storage, menu button, usb connect option, turn on mtp

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------

